

Twitter client made by 12 year old - Benthegreat
http://twythm.com/

======
Benthegreat
Thats right, a kid. its pretty cool too

~~~
jdrols
Are you the kid? Pretty impressive!

~~~
Benthegreat
Thank you! :)

~~~
jdrols
Are you seriously 12??? I was building static html pages with frames at your
age! That is seriously impressive dude. Shoot me an email, my hn username at
gmail.

~~~
Benthegreat
thanks! LOL try it out please! I need some beta testers! Can u tweet from it
please?

